# Sirius the Boxer



## Sirius (Jun 20, 2010)

He is a real lady killer.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 20, 2010)

He's adorable.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2010)

was he asleep beneath the sunglasses


----------



## Sirius (Jun 21, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> was he asleep beneath the sunglasses



Maybe, you never can tell with him.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 21, 2010)

spoiled already, he'll expect breakfast in bed in no time!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Very funny dog!!! He is great!!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2010)

Are those first two photos from a while ago, John? He looks like he still has room to grow into his feet.


----------



## Sirius (Jun 22, 2010)

Nope, all these photos are recent. We just got the leather couch he is sleeping on a couple of months back. He does have huge feet. It's most apparent when he clumsily steps all over my feet when he walks by. I swear I think it's a genetic abnormality in the Boxer breed. I have heard other Boxer owners complain about the same behavior. Just part of his charm I guess.

If you can live with the eye watering, room clearing farts and getting your foot stepped on, Boxers are amazing creatures.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 23, 2010)

PHRAG said:


> If you can live with the eye watering, room clearing farts and getting your foot stepped on, Boxers are amazing creatures.


might be able to offer some advise in 2 out of the 3!
Eye watering - 1)entropion? 2)ectropion? 3)both? or 4)neither?
1,2,3 seek out canine eye specialist in your area. There are corrective eye sugergies, a little nip & tuck. I had a Golden that had a touch of both & finally broke down & did the surgery, was so glad I did. Some regular vets might also do it, but could leave some scarring due to their lack of experience. #4 contact - allergies - (indoor & outdoor) & what they're eating. I feed my dogs a raw, natural diet & this same Golden, 10 minutes after eating certain greens, the faucet was turned on!
Farts - what are you feeding? Poor or average quality dog foods are much harder to digest resulting in gas. Do you soak dry food 15 min. before feeding, regardless of the dog's age? (Hint it's starting to break down before entering the dog's system, making it more digestible). Change dog food or add probiotics, kefir or yogurt. Had a Rottie, when his farts got bad, it was a sign he needed to see the doggie chiro! The Vegas nerve, which we also have, has a big deal to do with digestion, if pressure is being put on that nerve due to the dog being out of adjustment, that's the result - leave the room, open the windows, turn on the fan!


----------



## Sirius (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry, I think my sentence wasn't clear. He doesn't have watery eyes. I meant his farts cause eye watering. :rollhappy:

We feed a premium kibble called "Call of the Wild." It's a really good product. We tried a couple of different brands of dog food before settling with this one, and with some of the other brands we found he didn't digest them well or they caused brown eye discharge. We switch the flavor every other bag so he doesn't get bored. His gas really only becomes an issue when we feed him table scraps (I know, we shouldn't). 

I have considered going raw with his feeding, but never really got off the drawing board with it.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 24, 2010)

watery eyes :rollhappy::rollhappy:
Call of the Wild is a good one, NOTHING wrong with table scraps, adding 20% fresh foods to any dry can improve it without altering nutrional value.
I started feeding raw about 11 years ago & have never looked back!


----------

